#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Anyone suggest me the Best Tool check Plagiarism?

## Katren

I used the Siteliner and Copyscapetools to check the plagiarism for any website, if there any alternate tools you have please suggest me to check the duplicate content within a website?

Thanks in Advanced  :Smile:

----------


## Mr.Wick

> I used the Siteliner and Copyscapetools to check the plagiarism for any website, if there any alternate tools you have please suggest me to check the duplicate content within a website?
> 
> Thanks in Advanced


Have you try these tools, 

https://www.duplichecker.com/
https://smallseotools.com/plagiarism-checker/
https://www.grammarly.com/plagiarism-checker
https://www.quetext.com/
https://plagspotter.com/



*Premium Tools.*


https://plagiarismcheck.org/
https://www.plagscan.com/en/
http://www.plagium.com/

----------


## Bhavya

I used tools like Smallseotools,duplichecker and quetext. In my experience these three tools are effective to check Plagiarism in your website content.

----------

